

Funny & Interesting question on stackoverflow - GW-Basic to Javascript port - ralphchurch
http://stackoverflow.com/q/14506144/127880

======
ralphchurch
"The 1 and 2 character names are common because in earlier versions of Basic,
variable names were restricted to 2 characters max."

Straight out of the stone ages

